# Handicap allowances



## kirkfell (Mar 31, 2007)

Recently played in club comp, my partners handicap is +1.
The allowance was 7/8th
My questions are.
what should he have played off
Can someone explain the formula etc for working it out, ie what if it was 3/4 etc
many thanks
jm


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I found this si one of my ebooks: All golf clubs are required to publish a HANDICAP STROKE TABLE, indicating the order of holes at which handicap strokes are to be given or received. This always appears on the course scorecard under the heading stroke index. This is a list of numbers from 1 to 18 where handicap strokes are taken. The lower numbers indicate a higher degree of difficulty, hence a person receiving, for example, 9 strokes, either in a handicap competition or from a playing opponent, would receive an extra stroke at each of the holes with a Stroke Index from 1 to 9 inclusive.
The 'degree of difficulty' is a relative term, as the Club Committee is requested to observe a number of recommendations when setting the stroke index – such as 'balancing' the numbers between the two 'nines' of an 18-hole course. This is especially noticeable if you visit a course which has 3 or more 'nines' which can be played in different combinations – allowance must be made for the balancing and other factors, when wondering why a hole played much easier (or harder!) than its stroke index would indicate. One thing you can guarantee – the stroke index 1 hole has been given that status for a very good reason!

I hope that helps you some..I never did fully understand the handicap sysyem.which is why I have my club calculate it for me. Just ask your club what he sohuld play form..if they do that.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

kirkfell said:


> Recently played in club comp, my partners handicap is +1.
> The allowance was 7/8th
> My questions are.
> what should he have played off
> ...


Saying he's a +1 isn't a lot of help. Is that course handicap or handicap index? 

But, IMO, 7/8 of 1 is 7/8 (.875) still rounds off to 1. 3/4 of 1 is 3/4 (.750).... rounds off to 1. :dunno:


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That's kinds what I though too..that's what I round mine off too..Why do we have to that anyway?


----------



## jump15vc (Jul 30, 2006)

i think you just round up, the allowance wasn't designed for a +1 but for a 24 handicap who would only get 21 shots because of the allowance


----------

